# tutorial for Canon Vixia HFR100 camcorder



## 2muchhp (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there a meaningful tuturial available? The instructions in the Canon Instruction manual are poor; the onsite instructions are complex. I need to be able to walk through the editing process simply to be able to edit the length of my videos, and then to properly save them


----------

